
Your GitHub Alternative - telmich
https://shop.ungleich.ch/github-alternative
======
jobvandervoort
On the comparison with GitLab you mention we don't support IPv6. We do if you
host your own.

We will enable it for GitLab.com once we're done with the migration to GCP
[0].

Our pricing is per user, tiered. Not per-user and then per feature. Although I
understand that's not far off from each other.[1]

[0]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/47216](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/47216)

[1]: [https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/](https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/)

~~~
jaimex2
Is IPv6 a driver for anyone?

~~~
jobvandervoort
I have not heard it mentioned by any user / customer / other community member
in the last year, but I think it makes sense to support it.

------
donquichotte
This is not even an article, it is an ad for a company (ungleich.ch) that
provides github-like hosting services.

~~~
bjpbakker
Indeed.

Since their product is "Private Gitlab Hosting", they only seem to provide the
hosting. This is not inherently bad, but they make it look like they are much
better than Gitlab.

Personally I'd rather give my money to Gitlab so support their development.

------
GiorgioG
I’m not entirely sure why people are freaking out at this point. This is not
the Microsoft of the 90s. How many of these folks are happy to use VSCode and
then turn around and panic at this acquisition?

~~~
pmlnr
The demise of Skype was not in the 90s. There are reasons to be vary of the
news, although the immediate panic is unaccounted for.

~~~
mrmondo
Indeed, nor was LinkedIn, Yammer etc... there is no ‘new’ Microsoft - that’s
the same old marketing spin they use every decade to try and make themselves
seem ‘hip’ by blaming previous employees rather than changing their ugly
business model and lack of ethics.

------
janimo
I don't know how many people actually consider switching, but adding a few
private repos to the free github plan will probably make 99% of them
reconsider on the spot and even make others switch to github. I doubt MS made
the aquisition for the direct profits.

------
sofaofthedamned
"Our products are designed for people who want to get things done. Smoothly
and the right way[tm]. "

Interesting then that their Q&A page has been hammered to death by HN. What is
this product? What does it do, apart from ipv6? What is the price?

~~~
telmich
The price is now visible again - we did not expect that much traffic today, to
be honest.

However stuff is all up again now.

------
dbof
It's down at the moment, but there is a snapshot:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180604095123/https://shop.ungle...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180604095123/https://shop.ungleich.ch/github-
alternative)

------
pi-victor
Tried both gitlab and bitbucket as alternatives. Bibucket server is a-b-y-s-m-
al. We use it at work and the UX is so clunky and backwards and for a solution
that is intended for enterprise use, most of the logic in the UI/UX seems to
not be directed towards a multi-user environment at all. Bitbucket cloud is
more or less the same experience.

Gitlab is known to be unstable and i'll give it to them, the UI improved a bit
lately, it's still pretty bad and i wouldn't say it's very much oriented
towards multi user collaboration. I think the main advantage of GitHub is that
it was somewhat thought of as an open source hub/portal. Where you have easy
access to other projects you wouldn't find without much of a hassle. They
would just surface through the help of ratings (github stars).

~~~
mrmondo
I agree that bitbucket aka shitbucket like all Atlassian products is a POS,
but GitLab is far from unstable? We moved to GitLab (self hosted) and it’s
been nothing but incredibly reliable for our 120~ people organisation and we
use it heavily for mission critical code control, CI/CD and internal Wikis, if
it was even slightly unstable - there’s no way we’d still be using it let
alone raving about it.

~~~
sverhagen
We doubled down on Gitlab some two years ago, coming at it skeptically with
our experiences from the years before that. It's come a long way, it's a great
product, but maybe the initial pains are still somewhat in our memories then?

~~~
mrmondo
Fair enough, there were a lot of radical UX changes early on but we’ve never
had a problem with stability / reliability, by comparison we see a number of
Github outages over any given year - to be fair that’s on the hosted product
but I would most certainly not want to run Github ‘enterprise’ - it’s a VM
image with MySQL and a bunch of other less than desirable technologies.

------
archi42
Hm, I wouldn't migrate my FOSS stuff to ungleich, simply because I don't earn
money with it and while I am willing to invest my free time I feel different
on throwing money into it. (Company wise I can't make the decision, but I
suppose the benefit over our current git-on-NFS + bugzilla + custom
distributed, reproducible build system would be negligible, especially given
the price for the license).

With that said: What's so much better about ungleich than rolling your own VM
somewhere? For a hackathon and as an experiment I recently setup Gitlab on a
fresh Arch Linux VM using the Arch gitlab package and setup was very easy. I
suppose using the official way of installation makes it even easier. Do you
keep the VM, OS and gitlab up-to-date? Do you do backups?

~~~
telmich
I think that is a very fair point. If you have the time & fun to setup on your
own, there is absolutely nothing speaking against it (many of our employees
actually run their own services for fun).

In terms of maintenance: we ensure that the system and installation is up-to-
date.

We offer offsite backup as an addon, too.

------
Gys
Not really an alternative I think. A VM needs management. The good thing about
a cloud solution (like Github, Bitbucket) is somebody else is keeping the
server up and secure.

------
mmoez
Pressed "Order Now" but I get a 500 Internal Error!

[https://shop.ungleich.ch/shop/product/private-gitlab-
hosting...](https://shop.ungleich.ch/shop/product/private-gitlab-hosting-12)

> Internal Server Error

> The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your
> request. Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the
> application.

~~~
telmich
We are about to fix it - we did not expect that many hits on this system. stay
tuned.

------
thisisit
The site doesn't work for me. I guess HN hug of death, in which case it
doesn't work as a Github alternative at all.

------
martimarkov
I think their comparison is wrong. In Gitlab you don't need to pay per user.
It's free and the ppu plans are for paid features. Which you still need to pay
for per user with the self-hosted solution. So they only provide a managed
Gitlab Core installation. I don't see any point of this. Like what am I
missing here?

~~~
jaimex2
You can tell the marketing guy was really grasping at straws to get something
on the comparison that could be considered an advantage.

------
ofrzeta
Why not run your own Git repository server with Gogs? It's easy to install,
lightweight and you own your data.

~~~
chupasaurus
I.e. pull/merge reviews. There is a PR for it in Gitea which is still open,
though.

------
thepapanoob
this is far from professional... the website has multiple test objects
activated, dummy shop items, is poorly optimized, spelling errors all over the
place. also this is far away from a github alternative... all you do is start
a vm and run the installer script

------
dna_polymerase
500 when traffic spikes, and you have the guts to name this an alternative to
GitHub? Hubris.

~~~
ben0x539
Hubris has long since been acknowledged as a virtue and anyway, there's no
need to be so rude about it!

------
hden
Git over SSB network.

[https://git.scuttlebot.io/%25n92DiQh7ietE%2BR%2BX%2FI403LQoy...](https://git.scuttlebot.io/%25n92DiQh7ietE%2BR%2BX%2FI403LQoyf2DtR3WQfCkDKlheQU%3D.sha256)

------
m0skit0
Your GitHub Alternative. Not free. DoS'ed since published in Hacker News.

------
jaimex2
Nah, Gitlab all the way.

------
telmich
Sorry for the short downtime, we just added some more cores to the system so
it can handle the load a bit better.

------
telmich
So HN officially surpassed any slashdot traffic that we had so far - could say
we just got hn'ed.

------
tole42
in your shop[1], i am able to buy a "test nico" item?

[1][https://shop.ungleich.ch/de_CH/shop/product/test-
nico-14](https://shop.ungleich.ch/de_CH/shop/product/test-nico-14)

~~~
telmich
_ahem_ not anymore. Thanks for the pointer.

------
akerro
This is not an alternative, as this is paid. Both github and gitlab offer free
versions.

------
ancarda
Why don't GitHub and GitLab support IPv6?

~~~
langolier
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/#efficiency](https://about.gitlab.com/features/#efficiency)

"If you host GitLab yourself, IPv6 is supported as long as your underlying
provider can support it. GitLab.com on the other hand does not support IPv6 at
the moment due to limited provider support."

------
a_lifters_life
Why wouldnt I just use bitbucket?

------
marceloboeira
500 ;)

~~~
chipsdujour
It's back

